
Show HN: MindForger Markdown IDE – Autolinking, MathJax Menu and CSV Export - dvorka
https://www.mindforger.com
======
knight17
One of the things I like about wikis is the concept of backlinks [1]. I
currently use TW5 (TiddlyWiki) for my 700+ notes and I always find something
that I have written but have forgotten ever writing those down. From the
screenshoots it appears like MindForger has this feature and I am glad they
chose to implement it. Very few note taking software seem to implement it
these days. The ability to see the relationship of existing notes is
revelatory. I will be watching this one to see how they progress. Hope they
will release a Windows version too.

[1] : [http://wiki.c2.com/?BackLink](http://wiki.c2.com/?BackLink)

~~~
kungtotte
In practice, back linking or otherwise connecting notes in some relational
manner is the difference between a knowledge base and just a stack of notes.

------
tarboreus
The people cried out for Org Mode, taking strange convolutions on their search
for the one true path [https://orgmode.org/](https://orgmode.org/)

~~~
velobro
Starting to become a bit annoying how orgmode is immediately linked whenever a
notes app is posted on HN.

Emacs is a beast of a program in the same way Vim is. One has to sit down,
bear through the pain, and force themself to be slow as hell while they
"learn" the program. This culminates in a experience that arguably is only
slightly better than something that a person can get immediately through
installing any other modern notes app.

A majority of people don't want to have to do that.

~~~
tarboreus
"Hey, people reinventing the wheel! There's a wheel over here!"

I could see how that would be annoying. But, really, there's a wheel over
here. I do appreciate the wiki-oriented approach, though...if this can help
with that, more power.

------
jitl
This looks perfect. I’d like to be able to keep a notebook like this stuffed
full of tiny opinions, software research, and project plans. Most notes tools
are either too simple, or limit me to writing using their tool. This looks
like a perfect solution, with really cool refactoring tools to boot!

------
antoineMoPa
Refreshing to see a desktop app here not built with electron!

~~~
T-A
But a bit odd that running it on Windows requires WSL + an X server. It's
built with Qt, should be easy enough to make cross-platform.

~~~
SeriousM
Maybe you could help the dev to do that?

------
letientai299
On one hand, it's so nice to have a proper IDE support for markdown and
mathjax. But on the other hand, since when Markdown become so complicated that
it needs a fully featured IDE?

~~~
rambojazz
Indeed, I started using Markdown because it was simple and minimalist and
could quickly edit it in vim. In recent years it seems like a lot of
complexity is being added to it.

------
somada141
Great effort! Dunno if I'm quite ready to jump off Quiver [1] which has been
serving me well but I'll definitely be looking more into MindForger.

[1]: [http://happenapps.com/](http://happenapps.com/)

------
osrec
Interesting. I currently use the markdown preview in atom (Ctrl+shift+M), and
that works pretty well too.

